# Upset doesn't even begin to describe this...



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2014)

We are in the truck packed up and turning on the interstate and the guide calls and cancels on us....................... To say i am bummed is an understatement. His motor locked up on him today. I guess it is good that it happened now rather than after a 14 hour drive....... Now i have a week off in JAN. with nothing to do. This SUCKS!!!! If anyone out there is going somewhere and needs another person let me know. I thought about taking my boat and striking out for Texas but no one is going to be able to go on such a short notice. I am deppressed out of my mind right now!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2014)

any chance you can take your boat up for the guide to use?


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 4, 2014)

Make the best out of it , I know how you feel but you do have the time off to get at it, go and get another duck off the list, or hunt the hill, the coast may be a good bet with the cold up north,I know you have buddies that will go. Get your sea ducks next year,they'll still be there, be glad you did't go up and the motor locked up while you were there. Go huntem up your burning daylight partner!


----------



## TurDuckBuck89 (Jan 4, 2014)

That, my friend, SUCKS!!! if my bags were already packed id be making a trip elsewhere for sure.


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 4, 2014)

Drag your boat to Venice. We are hunting there Mon-Sat


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 4, 2014)

Leave the bags packed, hook up the boat, head west. Plenty of public land to hunt.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok so we now have a back up plan. We are going to Rhode Island towards the end of the week and hunting with Reuben Perez. I hope tgis one works out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Ok so we now have a back up plan. We are going to Rhode Island towards the end of the week and hunting with Reuben Perez. I hope tgis one works out!


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 4, 2014)

Deeper in eider country!


----------



## bigdawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Had good results with captain Perez . Limits of eiders by 8:30, picked out drakes only. Very safe and conscious guide. Ate great seafood, had $9 whole lobsters and fresh clams. Please update with results..want to see the variety of sea ducks you will kill.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2014)

bigdawg said:


> Had good results with captain Perez . Limits of eiders by 8:30, picked out drakes only. Very safe and conscious guide. Ate great seafood, had $9 whole lobsters and fresh clams. Please update with results..want to see the variety of sea ducks you will kill.



Will do and i got your PM about him. One of the guys that was going on our trip has actually hunted with him in the past and did well. He said he is a little arrogant but will put you on the birds. He called thinking he would be booked out but he had the openings later in the week. He said you could get a limit with a baseball bat right now. We are gonna try brant and blacks one day, squaw and scoters one day, and eiders one day. I hope this one turns out. The weather definitely looks better later in the week anyway. They were calling for 5-7ft. Seas for the beggining of the week in NY. By the end if the week it is supposed to be calmed down A LOT so maybe it was for the better.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck buddy!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a scam!!!  Rhode Island isn't really an island.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It's a scam!!!  Rhode Island isn't really an island.





Don't toy with my emotions today........ They are already a little unstable


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 4, 2014)

RI is not a place I would have thought of to go duck hunting. Sounds like a cool trip though with the varied variety of birds to target. Good luck I hope it turns out to be a good adventure.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck, and be safe.  Post up plenty of pics.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 4, 2014)

It could always be worse.  It could be the motor in your truck that locked up.


----------



## bristol_bound (Jan 4, 2014)

Hate to hear the bad news but sounds like you have a great back up plan.  I have wanted to do a see duck hunt for years. Maybe you used up your bad luck and will have a great trip, I hope so for you!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck Robby, please post pics.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad to hear you found a backup plan.


----------



## Nvoss (Jan 4, 2014)

bristol_bound said:


> Hate to hear the bad news but sounds like you have a great back up plan.  I have wanted to do a see duck hunt for years. Maybe you used up your bad luck and will have a great trip, I hope so for you!



Robby and I have been on alot of trips together and I cant think of one that something bad hasn't happened.  Starter fell off truck one time in Florida, had to duck tape steering scag on motor in Texas, about sank boat in Florida, worst walk in the history of walks in Texas, low bird numbers couple times.  Robby always seems to have bad luck when it comes to trips!!!  It is always worth it though!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, but maybe the trip now will be even better! Good luck.


----------



## bristol_bound (Jan 5, 2014)

Nvoss said:


> Robby and I have been on alot of trips together and I cant think of one that something bad hasn't happened.  Starter fell off truck one time in Florida, had to duck tape steering scag on motor in Texas, about sank boat in Florida, worst walk in the history of walks in Texas, low bird numbers couple times.  Robby always seems to have bad luck when it comes to trips!!!  It is always worth it though!!!



I feel your pain more than you would know.  I always plan on spending as much on unforeseen issues on trips as I do the trip itself. From truck issues, lower unit freezing and cracking in the cold, to blown tires on trailer causing so much damage you can't continue.  And it always happens in the middle of the night or a pouring freezing rain, but that's what makes it fun and memorable!
Headed to Arkansas soon... hope I haven't jinks myself now.  
I hope y'all have an uneventful trip and rack up on the "Sea Ducks" not "see ducks"


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nvoss said:


> Robby and I have been on alot of trips together and I cant think of one that something bad hasn't happened.  Starter fell off truck one time in Florida, had to duck tape steering scag on motor in Texas, about sank boat in Florida, worst walk in the history of walks in Texas, low bird numbers couple times.  Robby always seems to have bad luck when it comes to trips!!!  It is always worth it though!!!



Nick ain't that the truth!! But hey, i would say 90% percent of the time we come away with birds and 100% of the time we had fun!!! I think my all time favorite though is seeing Matt and the nose of my boat go under an wave in Florida that year. I have a whole new respect for that ocean after that!!


----------



## Nvoss (Jan 5, 2014)

My favorite was when Matt shot and his barrel fell off.  That was just funny!!! Haha


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 5, 2014)

Seems like the guide would have made some sort of arrangement to secure another boat.  If YOU had canceled at the last second, you would have lost your deposit at the very least.  How is this guide going to compensate you for your trouble?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Seems like the guide would have made some sort of arrangement to secure another boat.  If YOU had canceled at the last second, you would have lost your deposit at the very least.  How is this guide going to compensate you for your trouble?



He is sending back our $1000 deposit and that is it......... He does seem like a nice guy and i have heard nothing but good things from former clients but it is just a crappy situation. Oh well, atleast we get our deposit back, got another hunt lined up later in the week, and i layed the smack down on some birds here at home today which i would not have done if that trip went through. I will just cut my losses and move on.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> He is sending back our $1000 deposit and that is it......... He does seem like a nice guy and i have heard nothing but good things from former clients but it is just a crappy situation. Oh well, atleast we get our deposit back, got another hunt lined up later in the week, and i layed the smack down on some birds here at home today which i would not have done if that trip went through. I will just cut my losses and move on.



Sounds like you've got a good attitude about it, that's a good thing.  All's well that ends well, as they say.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 6, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> He is sending back our $1000 deposit and that is it......... He does seem like a nice guy and i have heard nothing but good things from former clients but it is just a crappy situation. Oh well, atleast we get our deposit back, got another hunt lined up later in the week, and i layed the smack down on some birds here at home today which i would not have done if that trip went through. I will just cut my losses and move on.



divers?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 6, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> divers?



Divers and puddlers. This cold front has definitely got some birds on the move.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 6, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Divers and puddlers. This cold front has definitely got some birds on the move.



That's what I wanted to hear, we have been seeing a good many divers to. Good luck up north.


----------



## lillampp (Jan 6, 2014)

Dang man that blows but least you got somewhere to go now good luck my friend


----------

